
Tesla tells Germany that 98% of drivers don't find 'autopilot' misleading - sndean
http://venturebeat.com/2016/11/11/tesla-autopilot-germany/
======
midgetjones
As long as you're not on the autobahn with one of the 2%, you'll be fine!

------
mhd
They surveyed existing car owners. _After_ the news stories?

